# dtg for neoprene



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi would dtg work with printing onto neoprene?


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

white and light coloured neoprene is a breeze to print. You may need to appply a little pretreat to stop the inks from wicking though.

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi mate, well apparently u can print onto dark neoprene with an oki 610 laser print with the magic touch paper! good ey! lol


----------



## ERRA76 (Jul 5, 2012)

Erich, besides pre-treating the neoprene, do you also press it before and after the DTG process?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

after pretreating I would dry the pretreat by pressing for maybe 10 seconds. there is no real need to apply pressure, you only want to dry the pretreat. After printing I would press again with very light pressure just to dry the ink off. There is no real need for washfastness if the neoprene product you are printing is a mouse mat or similar.

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## garmentjet (Sep 27, 2012)

using eco-solvent ink and need to pre-treat first, you can print on everything...


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

You can print by dtg but the thin neoprene only not more thick.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Where do you find the mats.... I have a gaming store customer that wants to have special mats made up. Just talked to him this weekend. I can due sublimation, transfers or DTG Would prefer DTG.


----------

